# Tutorial Contest Winner June 2009:Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 4, 2009)

Few months ago I did a "challenge" on one of the other forums I go to, the theme was "sex" so I did a smoky eye m/u. I posted it here as a FOTD and got a couple of requests for a tut. I know, I know... it was long time ago, but hey- I did it so that's what counts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I like this smokey eye because it's not overly dramatic, it's still soft and "natural". It can easily be worn during the day. 
This is the look we are going for (these pics are from that FOTD I was talking about, this tut is not going to look 100% like this, but somewhat similar)




http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m...D/IMG_0502.jpg

Let's get started-
Naked face (eeek, not so sexy now, are we? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





I always start off by curling my eyelashes. Eyelash curler is my favorite thing EVER! It's the best invention since sliced bread, and if you're not curling your lashes, I dunno what the heck are you waiting for? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mine is Revlon and I really like it (gold one sucks tho). Don't just crimp your lashes in two, that's going to look weird, rather "walk" the curler up your lashes, from root to tip. Be careful, especially if you're just starting out. NEVER curl your lashes with mascara on! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Don't you see how much better and bigger my eyes and lashes look? (one is curled, the other one is not)





Apply your moisturizer, primer and other lotions and potions you like and wait, allow them to sink into your skin before applying your foundation.
I use MAC Studio sculpt (NC20) and 109 (my new fave brush, it's so lovely... I've heard people say they don't like it because it sheds, but just be gentle with it and it's not going to shed.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)





I squirt some foundation onto the back of my hand, like so-




and I pick up some of it with my brush, don't over-do it, it's better to start with a thin layer and add on instead of putting too much on and try to get it off. 




Then I stipple it all over one area of my face (studio sculpt dries fast, so I just do one area at the time) 




and blend, blend, blend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Don't forget your jaw, visible foundation lines are not cool.

Next, you do your concealer, on dark circles and/or any other blemishes that you have- I just did my under eye area, using studio sculpt concealer, dabbing it on with a concealer brush. 




I don't bother to blend with my finger or concealer brush (especially when I'm in a hurry) so I just take my love, 109 and blend in a stroke or two.





Do your eye brows however you like, mine are looking really ugly right now, I have no idea how I did this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have to let them grow out a bit. And yeah, the pencil color isn't the best choice for me. But we'll pretend they look amazing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Fill 'em in




Put some wax on 'em




both done-





Take your favorite eye primer and a black base- I'm using too faced shadow insurance and MAC shadestick "sharkskin". You can also use any other black base- paint, paintpot, fluidline, pencil etc.
It's easy to use a shadestick because of the way it looks- it's not too thick or too thin, you don't need a brush- just color in the shape you want. Start right at the lashes and move upwards, little bit at the time. Follow your eye shape. 




Go into your crease and tiny bit over it (how you're going to do this depends on your eye shape, just take a look at your eyes in the mirror and bring it higher if you think that's going to look better). It's important to see how it looks with your eyes open- looking straight ahead- not half- closed or looking down.










Both eyes-





Use a small brush, q tip or just your finger and smudge the edges, it doesn't have to be perfect, you just don't want to see any sharp edges and lines.









 (weird pic, I know hehe)

Grab your favorite brush for packing the color onto the lid, that would be MAC 239 for me. Also, matte black eyeshadow/pigment- I used MAC Carbon.





 (Black tied is also in the pic, we'll use it later)

Pack some carbon onto your brush, tap away any excess that you might have and press it over your base, starting in the middle of the lid, right above your lashes (because you want most color there) and move up and out. Don't move your brush left-right like you would when you are blending something, just press the color on. This will minimize fallout (I usually have little to no fallout, and I don't like using the "powder underneath your lashes" trick 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but if you do- you are more than welcome to). Just flick your brush out when you are doing the edges, so they look somewhat blended out.

One eye done-









Use a q-tip to remove any smudges and fix the shape if needed.





Both eyes done-





Next, take your 217 (because it's great for applying color, as well as blending it) and "Satin Taupe" e/s





Put it above Carbon, and blend, so it'll go on the edges as well as over them. Just make sure you don't bring it down too low- you still want to have pure black above your lashes.




Blend using wiper-shield wiper motion, and it should look somewhat like this-









Take a highlighting color that's kind of natural for your skin tone, I used "Ricepaper" and using 217 again (I just wiped mine off) place it above Satin taupe, all the way up to your brows, and also on the inner part of your eyes.









Grab another highlight, this time make sure it's lighter and more frosty/shimmery. I used "Crystal avalanche". Put it on the highest point of your eye- right underneat the brow arch. This will "lift" your eyes and brows. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, put some on the inner rim, to open up your eyes





Once again, using a q-tip clean any smudges you might have. You can also use it to define the shape even more. 





Now you can grab your Black tied e/s and put it just in the middle of the lid, above your lashes (over Carbon), so you have some shimmer there. 





It's not really visible in pics, but IRL it's going to give you this nice and subtle shimmer, it'll look like your eyes are glowing/sparkling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















Since we used black e/s it's not really necessary to use an eye liner, because it's not going to be that visible, but I like to do my anyways. It's going to intensify the look, make your lashes fuller and also make the whole look sexier by making slight cat eye.

I used Blacktrack fluidline and 263 brush




Don't overdo it, just wing it slightly.









Take your favorite black pencil, make sure it's soft (you don't want to scratch your eyes).
Urban Decay "Zero" is what I used.




Smudge it on your upper lash line, just do little lines at a time, so your eyes don't start watering-





 (scary pic hehe)
But the results are amazing-





 Your lashes will look so much fuller.

Using 263 and Carbon again 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 line underneath your lower lashes
go over that line with Satin taupe, using 219 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Also, line your inner rims with black pencil.

so far so good-









Mascara time-





 Cover Girl lash blast and tweezerman lash comb. Apply one coat of mascara, comb through before it dries, add another coat..you can add as many as you like, as long as you comb your lashes, they shouldn't clump. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I did a little bit of contouring using MAC sculpt & shape and 109 brush (you can use it for everything, it's so great)




Find your cheekbone and apply your contouring powder right underneath it. Don't put to much on, you shouldn't even be able to see it, it should be natural.




Always start from your hair and move your brush in, using light movement- don't bring it in too much. 





Like I said, make sure it looks like a natural shadow. 





Why are you blushing, baby? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you don't like to do your blush when you do smokey eye, and that's up to you, but experiment with it, you may even like it! Just do it with a light hand. I wanted to have a natural pinkish flush, so I used Dollymix and MAC 184 brush/any fan brush that you might have (they'll deposit color lightly which is what we want).










One cheek done, hopefully you can see a difference between the two-





Apply some illuminator/shimmer on top of your cheeks= instant sexiness! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 (188 brush and NARS copacabana)




You can also apply it on your chin, along the bridge of your nose etc. but my face is oily, so I'd rather not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




This is my "lets try to kill that oily face" look 









Prep&Prime finishing powder and 134 brush.

Because the rest of the makeup is so shimmery, glittery and smokey, I decided to go with the natural, matte lip color- MAC Kinda sexy. I applied it over a lip balm because it can be drying, and dry, flakey lips are not sexy.

finished look-


















































Let me pout my lips, maybe I'll look even sexier :
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Pics are not the best, I did this in the middle of the night last night. Hopefully it was easy to follow and you find it helpful. 
Thanks for looking!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

MoreMoreMore!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

EXCELLENT Tutorial. Thankyou!


----------



## glassy girl (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Wow u look beautifulll


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thank You girls! I'm glad you like it


----------



## rimberry (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

I love this, and the blush makes it sweet but still hot. Awesome, job.


----------



## winkietoe (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

This was a great tutorial! Thanks!!


----------



## jamie89 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

GORGEOUS and totally doable smokey eye! Thank you! (you are beautiful!)


----------



## PreciousOne (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Great tut, you should call it bedroom eyes.


----------



## Okami08 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Excellent tutorial!  I love how you took pictures at every step and showed one side with the step done and one side not.  Super helpful!


----------



## Jojo Ungh (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Fantastic tutorial! And you're so gorgeous!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Fantastic job! you look great!


----------



## sharkbytes (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Very awesome tutorial!  I use carbon and satin taupe all the time, but I never thought to highlight slightly with Crystal Avalanche, and from your pics, it makes a huuuuge difference.  I also love the Kinda Sexy for the lipcolor.  Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## ruthless (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Wow I really hope you win a TOTM for this! I really like it.


----------



## Retropinuplady (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

I love this look but will it look as nice with my brown eyes? x


----------



## Brie (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Gorgeous!! I hope you keep posting more!!!


----------



## Peach08 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Amazing tutorial, hope to see more from you


----------



## stronqerx (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

this is amazing! It looks like like a high end ad.


----------



## joey444 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

So pretty! Thanks for the tut!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

gorgeous! thanks for the excellent tut!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Great tutorial, and you look lovely even without makeup!


----------



## gubeca (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Omg!! Amazing!!! Love Love Love :d:d:d


----------



## FiestyFemme (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

This is gorgeous & you did an awesome job with this tut! Studio Scuplt looks great on you... I'm looking for a new foundation and this may be it.


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

One of the best and detailed tut's I've seen. Thanks. 

I'm so going to try this on Sat. night


----------



## dlongmo (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Love this look and I have all the colors, for sure going to try.

Thanks.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

thank you SO much for making this. it looks amazing


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thanks everyone for such lovely comments, I'm so happy that you are loving the tut. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Retropinuplady* 

 
_I love this look but will it look as nice with my brown eyes? x
_

 
Of course it will! These colors look good on everyone.


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

You look stunning!!  Love the tutorial...you MUST do more!!


----------



## NANA (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

LOVE IT!!!! You have the most beautiful eyes!  I'm gonna try this look this weekend since I actually have everything you used 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yay!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thanks!!! I will try to do more, when I grab some more free time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nana, yay! Post a FOTD for us!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Freakin' amazing!!  I'm definitely gonna try this one!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Gorgeous!  Thank you so much for taking the time to post a this tutorial!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

great tutorial and everything was very well explained, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love the final result


----------



## nana17 (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

It looks amazing and you explained it so well. Thank you!


----------



## versace (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

love love love this look
and this tutorial is so helpful 
and you explained it so well


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

I really like this look!  Very pretty.


----------



## mexicana32 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

OMG, I love this look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Now I want to try it, but I don't know if the result is going to be the same snif snif, my make up skills aren't so good.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thank you girls so, so much! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mexicana, give it a shot, I'm sure you are going to do a great job, it's really not that hard, try it!


----------



## mern (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Im going to try this for tomorrow night! Thanks!


----------



## Dana72 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

excellent tutorial  - thx


----------



## bestbehaviour22 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

This look is soooooooooo awesome and beautiful. Well done!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I am going to try this out for sure - how do I get the shimmer on the lid when I don´t have black tied?? (or maybe I shoud just get it, LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Thanks so much for posting this awesome and easy to follow tutorial


----------



## xobaby89 (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

gorgeous, love this! you're beautiful.


----------



## piN.up (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Great tutorial with lots of pics, I love the way you detailed each step!!

And... of course, SEXY LADY! Wow, you did it! lol


----------



## XNirvanaFreakX (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Great tutorial, so detailed! Thanks a lot.


----------



## kimmy (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

fabulous tutorial!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

very well done!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bestbehaviour22* 

 
_I am going to try this out for sure - how do I get the shimmer on the lid when I don´t have black tied?? (or maybe I shoud just get it, LOL!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
You can use some glitter if you have any, or your shimmery highlight (just a tiny bit, and go over it with a touch of black again), or you can just skip that part, it's not going to make that much of a difference


----------



## brianjenny17 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

this is pretty!


----------



## Modmom (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Fabulous look and an amazing tut! One of the best I've seen.  Thank you!  I'm an nc20 too


----------



## ilorietta (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Fantastic job!


----------



## Tropicaleyes (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

You have the most beautiful eyes!!!  This is a great tutorial, thanks so much.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 13, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Oh this is just too sexy.

Thank you!


----------



## haru5 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

oOo pretty! i love this look ^^ never wear dark eyeshadow before. I think I'll try this out


----------



## Xtina007 (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

You should try eyedrops before you put on makeup...they take the redness right out of your eye!

Also, might I add that you look similar to Elisha Cuthbert


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 17, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thanks girls! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My eyes were red because I wore contact that day, after a very long time of not wearing them at all, and just before this tut I removed my m/u I had that day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but thanks for the tip


----------



## AliVix1 (Jun 23, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

ohh i love this thanks for the tut!!


----------



## Candy Christ (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

This is so sexy, dang! I must try this. I love smokey eyes.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Thanks girls!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hope you do try it out!


----------



## pheonix phire (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

now girl you know that some sexy eye shadowing!


----------



## vixo (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Let's try to be sexy tonight! (Smokey eye tut!)*

Wow, I really loved this !!!


----------



## esperanza0905 (Jul 9, 2009)

GEF čestitam!!!
congrats!!! yuppy!!


----------



## lylka (Jul 13, 2009)

Amazing tutorial 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'm so going to try this friday night!


----------



## wishingforsn0w (Jul 20, 2009)

sooo pretty, i love it!


----------



## elb154 (Jul 21, 2009)

I love this. I will have to try it out soon.
Thanks!


----------



## AliVix1 (Jul 21, 2009)

i love it congrats!


----------



## mambomermaid (Aug 7, 2009)

thanks for the tut~really helpful and a great look!  congrats to you


----------



## Babylard (Aug 9, 2009)

this is a great tutorial! thank you so much for sharing! ill have to decide between sharkskin or the new grease paintsticks coming out! congrats on winning tutorial of the month!


----------



## justmimi (Aug 19, 2009)

Gorgeous! now i want that lipstick!


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 19, 2009)

Esperanza, hvala!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks, girls, you are all so kind. 
Babylard, I'd go with grease paintsticks, my MUA said they do NOT budge at all. But if you don't have a problem with creasing ( I do 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) sharkskin is going to be great.


----------



## couturesista (Aug 26, 2009)

Gorgeous! I need to visit this forum more often!


----------



## Hypathya (Sep 4, 2009)

Amazing tutorial. Congrats!!!


----------



## Shoelover** (Nov 1, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Nov 3, 2009)

Woooow! I love this tutorial - great detail and pictures! And you're stunning


----------



## Babylard (Nov 3, 2009)

109 is calling me noooooooooo my wallettt


----------



## Nushki (Nov 3, 2009)

Great tutorial!! I'm going to definitely try this out sometime!


----------



## jolly005 (Nov 4, 2009)

Great tutorial :s


----------



## sextona2 (Feb 4, 2010)

seriously you are amazing!


----------



## jollystuikie (Feb 6, 2010)

Gorgeous.


----------



## CajunFille' (Mar 4, 2010)

This is a beautiful eye look! You explain things so well. Thank you! I love it.


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

You are freaking gorgeous, and this tutorial is fantastic! I've been dying to find a simple smokey eye tutorial and this is brilliant. I love the look


----------



## nettiepoo (May 22, 2010)

Wow! I love this look, Im definately going to try it.


----------



## M!$$_BLinG (May 31, 2010)

gorgeous look ..... love it


----------



## moonlit (Jun 11, 2010)

This is my favourite tutorial


----------



## a A?I?N (Jul 22, 2010)

incredable . sooooooo nice


----------



## ayeitsnat (Jul 22, 2010)

beautiful!! i love it! :


----------



## nettiepoo (Dec 2, 2010)

This is my favorite tutorial! Exactly what I'v been looking for.  I don't have rice paper, I wonder if shroom would work?  We have very simulair eye color, Please, more tuts 

  	Thanks


----------

